

Perl one-liner for memory leak detection - gokce
http://gokcehan.github.io/verification/2013/03/17/memory-leak-detection-using-ltrace/#.UWHUHJAW3Zg

======
Adlai
[http://gokcehan.github.io/verification/2013/03/17/memory-
lea...](http://gokcehan.github.io/verification/2013/03/17/memory-leak-
detection-using-ltrace/#fn:2)

That sounds like a recipe for trouble... what if it runs for more than a few
milliseconds?

~~~
gokce
would it be a problem if it runs for a whole second?

